# Christmas Presents



## Kay92

Just curious as to what Vs around the world are getting for Christmas? My mom just ordered some new "babies" (stuffed animals) for the boys yesterday. Riley loves that kind of stuff. I'm getting them some reflective leashes for our night walks since it gets dark so early in the winter here. And of course we will be getting them some bones and things like that.

What is everyone else getting for their V?????


----------



## MilesMom

Miles is getting the Kong Wobbler, Water Kong, and an assortment of chew toys and treats from us. My parents got him a new bed, and he is getting a winter parka from a friend  

Overall I think he's going to have a great Christmas! His birthday is a few days before Christmas so he will be getting spoiled that day with cake, treats, and toys from family and friends. He is not going to believe his good luck those few days!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

My babies are getting isotonic memory foam mattresses from bowsers. http://www.bowsers.com/orthopedic/isotonic-memory-foam-mattress.html

Now that there's going to be a human baby in the house, they'll be spending a bit more time in their crates so I want them to be as comfy as possible. 


I am also debating getting them the Medishi double feeders from bowers too. They have double feeders today but they're a little beat up and not nearly as attractive as these. They won't know the difference - so this would really be more for me  
http://www.bowsers.com/pet-accessories/meshidai-double-feeder.html

They usually get lots of bones and treats etc. from both sets of grandparents too.


----------



## KB87

Haeden is getting a fancy new bed (ie: it costs more than $20 since he's out of the chewing phase), a bunch of squeeky toys, a nylabone dinosaur, some other bones, an antler, bags of treats, and some blankets. Plus he got neutered yesterday so I consider that part of his Xmas present although I'm sure he doesn't agree. Not sure what my family is getting him but I know both my family and boyfriend's family have a few things for him. He's only mildly spoiled 

I think most Vs will have a few things under the tree from owners in this forum!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Penny is getting a shock collar, so we can work her off leash, so in the end it's still for her. ;P And she's getting her adult collar with matching leash. They are both getting reflective vests. That will probably be it as they have soooo many toys and collars and leashes, etc. already. But I know my mom will get them something fun. 

Side note, I took an old pair of jeans and bought a bag of squeakers and made their weim cousin a toy with 13 squeakers in it. He LOVES working squeakers out of toys and this cost me about $3. Might have to make one for ours too. Just save the removed squeakers from toys and you can keep remaking toys too!


----------



## redrover

Oh, goodness. I don't really know yet. Some bones, definitely. I know his "grandma" has bought him some stuff for Christmas already, at least some of it off my list. So I think he gets to look forward to a sweater, some fun treats, and maybe a toy or two.

Since I know other people get him stuff for Christmas, I try to hold out and get him something good for his birthday, which is on January 11th. Not that he knows it's his birthday, but I know he really appreciates those presents!


----------



## RubyRoo

Ruby's Birthday/Christmas presents include a large candy cane shaped rawhide and some squeaker toys. Also, She will get a day of beauty and get bathed and nails trimmed at doggie daycare. 

I'm sure my parents will have gifts for Rubes and my cats.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

Lincoln already got his brand new bed, which he absolutely LOVES. He is getting a knuckle bone for his outside chewing pleasure and a box of cow hooves for in the house. A new stuffed animal for his bed and some chewies. Santa loves bringing him gifts!


----------



## SFmerritt

RubyRoo said:


> Ruby's Birthday/Christmas presents include a large candy cane shaped rawhide and some squeaker toys. Also, She will get a day of beauty and get bathed and nails trimmed at doggie daycare.
> 
> I'm sure my parents will have gifts for Rubes and my cats.


Be careful with the rawhide http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5778.msg43917.html#msg43917


----------



## harrigab

Ruby will be getting a run along the cycle path.....as we've got new bikes for the two boys


----------



## mswhipple

Lincolns Parents, the thing about those cow hooves is... they are very stinky! I bought one for my Bluetick Coonhound a long time ago, and was unpleasantly surprised to find that it smelled like cow manure once she had chewed on it! : Yuk!


----------



## born36

Mac is getting, 

Dried Rabbit Eats
Venison Sinews
Dried Turkey necks

Two soft toys and I am sure more.


----------



## adrino

I feel a bit out of place here... :-[
We get stuff for Elza when she needs it and to be honest right now she's got plenty toys and a new bed plus all the chews...
She will get a few new antlers for sure. 

The one thing we will do though is a Christmas VizWhizz with probably another 20 vizslas on the 23rd! That's for sure will be good fun for her! 8)


----------



## Angie NG

We have been looking at what to get Bella for a few weeks now, we got her:
A new collar
A pack of venison hearts
New rubber toy as she is destroying her soft ones so not buying her any more till her teeth settle.
A tin of organic Christmas dinner (not sure why we got her that as she will eat what we eat to)
Hopefully pick her a stocking and an antler up once we get to the Lake District. 
That's it really, not sure she needs anything else 

We were just saying her season isn't going to be to far away. Her behind has gone soft and a bit saggy, I assume that's a sign as it wasn't there a month ago...


----------



## dmak

Kauzy will be getting a Ruff Wear cloud chaser jacket and a GlowDoggie collar for Christmas. He'd been a good boy this year


----------



## Rudy

My boy is giving 
not getting

We fight for kids Vets and less

Be blessed Give more then you get

This is one of my little Hero's advanced brain cancers
He Fights on
God Bless this 4 year old Warrior
Rudy makes them smile miles


----------



## harrigab

Dad got me some beard extensions for Xmas, don't I look smart ;D


----------



## R E McCraith

Family - Friends - Pups & Long guns - the morning before Christmas - as it has been for almost 30yrs - 50 pheasants set the night before - this year on a 200ac farm - this year a friends grandson & an others grand daughter will be joining us - memories will be made - a gift that keeps on giving !


----------



## born36

R said:


> Family - Friends - Pups & Long guns - the morning before Christmas - as it has been for almost 30yrs - 50 pheasants set the night before - this year on a 200ac farm - this year a friends grandson & an others grand daughter will be joining us - memories will be made - a gift that keeps on giving !


Great day out for the family. Pups and all!


----------



## OttosMama

Haven't bought a thing for Otto yet! Then again, I've only shopped for my sister in law and my other brother's girlfriend up to this point! I just got back from my last final for the semester so shopping will commence Friday!

I'm sure I will pick him up some sort of chew toy. His real gift (and ours) will be an early Christmas morning run in the woods! We won't have school or work to rush back for so it will be a long one with some stops so he can explore  it will be nice for all three of us! 

After that, family time! He will probably be in his glory from all the attention he'll receive from my family at my parents' house!


----------



## dmak

*Re: Re: Christmas Presents*



harrigab said:


> Dad got me some beard extensions for Xmas, don't I look smart ;D


Those hair weaves are very becoming on you Ruby!


----------



## R E McCraith

Har ? do you paint your toe nails ! PIKE & I are afraid ! LOL


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> Har ? do you paint your toe nails ! PIKE & I are afraid ! LOL


only on fridays Ron, when the wife has gone to bed lol!


----------



## R E McCraith

Har -there is a place & time for everthing ! God Bless - LOL


----------



## Kay92

I just have to say.....Riley found one of his Christmas presents on Monday (thanks dad). And me, in a stroke of idiocy, thought I could just take it away and think he'd forget about it. I got home from work and he's running around with his new toy and of course Chuck had his. My mom looks at me and says "he didn't forget, he kept body checking the door."


----------



## KB87

With all of his new toys. He isn't spoiled at all...


----------

